

Hush: The World's First Smart Earplugs - dskang
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hush/hush-the-worlds-first-smart-earplug

======
plantsbeans
Love the radiation question in your FAQ. It is confusing that you say in the
FAQ that you personally change the foam tips weekly, but the product only
comes with 3 pairs. What happens after 3 weeks? Will it be economical to buy
these en-masse, or will you effectively pay double the price after a year of
paying for tips that you have to throw away? It also seems very wasteful to
recommend throwing them away every week.

~~~
d4n13ll33
Thanks! We will make it economical to buy them en-masse. Also, you don't have
to throw them away weekly - that's just our hygienic preference. There are
people that use the same foam pieces for months. You can wash them under the
sink as well. Good comment though, I'll modify the answer to that FAQ

------
d4n13ll33
Developer here. Hoping to hear some feedback!

